# carbon and zeolite granules



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

well yesterday I got a product to help on my ammonia, and clear up my tank a little bit.

Just wondering what everynes opinion is on the product.

It does say for salt water and fresh water though, plus its suspose to help with that fish smell also.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

that product is for freshwater tanks, and has little impact on sw.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

there shouldnt be any reason that there is ammonia in your tank... youre doing something waaaay wrong.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

illnino said:


> there shouldnt be any reason that there is ammonia in your tank... youre doing something waaaay wrong.


the ammonia isnt high though its always around like .25 but it dosent seem to want to drop below that

i mean i guess thats higher than it should be but, ive herd of worse.

wonder what im doing wrong?

it is probably the way i mix my water and salt, i mix it with ro water and let it sit for about 24 of them thangs and then take out 25% of the water in the tank and add it back in from the water that was being mixed!

did i miss something?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ur tank is a disaster bro.. i called it from the beginning.. u shouldda listened..

u probably have too much livestock and not enough biofiltration..


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

jiggy said:


> ur tank is a disaster bro.. i called it from the beginning.. u shouldda listened..
> 
> u probably have too much livestock and not enough biofiltration..



















what is bio filtration i thought bio balls and stuff was bad?

if you mean like a refugium or something no i dont have that.

what exactly do you mean by bio filtration?

you mean as far as live rock in my sump or what?
i dont understand?

oh and i just checked my ammonia in both my tanks and they were perfect but last time my new tank was at 0.25 ammonia but it seems to be coming around.

all the bio filtration i really have on my 75 is bio balls in my sump some ammonia and nitrate filter padding and ammonia media a skimmer and a sponge to catch debree and a over the back forty gallon filter with a anti ammonia sponge of two different kinds.

i just bought a 29 gl and a 45 gallon aquarium for 20 bucks off some chick.

im gonna use the 29 for a sump for my 75 gallon not sure what im gonna use the 45 gallon for maybe as a sump for my 75 later and then turn the 29 into a sump for my 40 gallon.

not sure though.

so having said this i have alot of ideas i got from jasert for a refugium which is what i plan on having

so all ill need to put in it as far as bio goes is like macro algaes and cheato correct?

WHAT IS CHEATO?

THANKS


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Give us a little specs on the tank. How much liverock do ya have?
How many fish, and how much do ya feed, how much flow.
I would think its still cycling.

Oh and jiggy check the negativity, Its getting old. I applaud you for helping, But you are not being very cool about it by pissing on his threads. Kabbish?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

bioballs are bad.. biowheels are bad.. chaeto is not for biofiltration, its to use up all the nitrates/nutrients in your tank (competing with algae in your display)..

for biofiltration, u need more liverock.. at least 1.5lbs per gallon, so in your 75, i would recommend at least 125lbs total (doesnt have to be in your display, u can keep it in your sump too).. i have a 120g and have 250lbs of liverock in the display..


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Raptor said:


> bioballs are bad.. biowheels are bad.. chaeto is not for biofiltration, its to use up all the nitrates/nutrients in your tank (competing with algae in your display)..
> 
> for biofiltration, u need more liverock.. at least 1.5lbs per gallon, so in your 75, i would recommend at least 125lbs total (doesnt have to be in your display, u can keep it in your sump too).. i have a 120g and have 250lbs of liverock in the display..


thanks jiggy i appreciate the help








i just made my self a ghetto ass diy refuge tonight.

im so happy ill post some pics

i just cornered out a portion of my sump and added a few pieces of LR and some cheato and grape vine stuff.

the pic speak for there selves

i owe thanks to jiggy the most though cause if it had not been for his criticism i would v
have went on thinking every thing was all good when it really wasnt.

gotta give a shot to raptor to though, last but far from least.

i have not took my bio balls out yet but do plan to on my next day off, and adding a 45 gl sump to my 75, i really want to any way.

im also gonna add a 29 gallon sump to my 40 gl.

as far as a refuge on my 40 right now i just put some cheato and some grape vine in the over the back bio filter bio wheel, just for now.

i also put some in the display tank to keep the nitrates under control and im not really worried about it taking over, cause i can pic it out at least until wednesday or thursday.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

There ya go, I think you need more flow there trillion. Try a seio 1100 in there.
Or get 3 maxijets and place them so flow gets thru the liverock. 
I would feed 2 small foods. TRY pellets like new life spectrum.
Slow down on the food. Feed them minimally.
I see you have macro Good job, Now have that light on at when the tank lights are off.
Youre getting there triillion, Just listen and we will try to help ya.
Maybe start working on a bigger sump when funds are available.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Thanks raptor, that means a lot coming from you.

3 maxi jets inside the the display, including the p heads I have in there now?

surely not?

If you ment just the 3 alone that does sound like a good flow system in my display.

I am going to trade in the sump you see in those pics tomorrow for a 500 gph return pump, and a 800 gph overflow, I think that's what the over flow was.

its a lot bigger than the over flow I have on my 75 gl, now and I'm gonna put the one on my 75 on my 40 gl.

What does having the light on the refuge do when the lights on the tank are off?

make for more coraline algae growth?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

what brand and size of pump are you running from your sump? Dont forget that you are losing a lot of pressure due to head loss,.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes i mean more flow trillion.







Place 2 maxijets behind the rockwork so flow gets thru it and adds filtration. and place one near the top for surface aggitation. (Gas and heat exchange)
Your cleanup crew is supposed to eat the crap growing in your tank not food, Butthey can eat scraps that your fish miss.
Too much feeding will result in algea and your clean up crew just eating food rather than cleaning.
And jasert brings up a good point in head loss. I would bet your pushing 300gph.IMO


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

How can you be sure I'm only pushing 300 gl per hr?

that isn't enough is it?

ill be pushing more than that when I get my maxi jets correct?

I do control feedings now only putting in as much as they will eat, like a lil at a time.

not more than they need just more than they are use to.

oh I se wh you mean y head loss, may add another head this week andd one in a month or so.

thanks ill keep yaw updated!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

All pumps lose gph from head pressure thats a givin, unless its a true closed loop. Yours is not a true closed loop so it loses head pressure.
it was just a guess because most sub pumps lose on ave 100 gph per foot or 2. I would imagine you have 4 feet of head pressure.
Kabbish?


----------

